# Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

Hallo an alle da draußen,
Ich muss euch etwas fragen. Undzwar fange ich einfach keinen maßigen Zander :/. Ich tue was ich kann. Ein Kumpel und ich waren am vergangenen Wochenende Samstags am Hamburger Hafen (Hafencity, Billwerder Bucht (Schleuse + Sperrwerk) und nichts. Mein Ziel war, bzw ist es eigentlich dieses Jahr noch einen maßigen Zander mit der Spinnrute zu überlisten.
Meine Hausgewässer:
TeltowKanal (Kleinmachnower Schleuse), Wannsee, Gütherfelder See etc. 

Meine Methode:
Gummifisch (Faulenzen):
Auswerfen -> Absinken lassen: TOK! -> 2-3 Kurbel Umdrehungen Tok ->...

Ich brauche wirklich hilfe. Freue mich über jeden Hilfe Versuch.
Danke
LG


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Fängst du denn untermaßige oder gar keine?


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Hey, 
hatte Anfang des Jahres ein paar untermaßige. 20-30 cm :/
LG


----------



## Franz_16 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Gerade beim Zander ist es so, dass es kaum möglich ist gezielt auf "maßige" zu angeln. Die maßigen unterscheiden sich vom Verhalten her von den untermaßigen eher nicht. Führungsmethode und Köder sind gleich. 
Da hilft nur eins: Dranbleiben und nicht aufgeben! 

Wichtig ist, dass du grundsätzlich nichts falsch machst - dein "Angebot" an den Fisch, also dein Köder und die Methode wie du ihn präsentierst müssen grundsätzlich passen - alles andere, entscheidet dann der Fisch. 

Wenn du faulenzt, so wie du es oben beschrieben hast dann klappt es irgendwann, und wenn du so bereits kleinere gefangen hast, zeigt es auch, dass die Methode funktioniert. 

Achte darauf, dass die Bleiköpfe nicht zu leicht sind, damit du auch wirklich zuverlässig zum Grund kommst - und achte auch darauf, dass sie nicht zu schwer sind. Sonst werden die Absinkphasen immer kürzer und der Zander tut sich bei schwereren Ködern auch schwerer diese einzusaugen. ( Ein Zander "beißt" nicht nach dem Köder, er macht es wie alle Barschartigen und saugt ihn ein! )

Die Lehrmeinung zur Länge der Absinkphase ist ca. 2 Sekunden. Kannst ja mal mitzählen von dem Zeitpunkt wo du aufhörst zu Kurbeln bis zu dem Moment wo die Schnur erschlafft, also der Bleikopf den Boden erreicht sollten ca. 2 Sekunden vergehen. Dauert es wesentlich länger, ist der Kopf zu leicht, dauert es wesentlich kürzer, ist der Kopf zu schwer.


----------



## Nelearts (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Evtl. mal die Ködergröße variieren bzw. erhöhen.
Mit welcher Größe hast du bisher gefischt?

Gruß,
Nelearts


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Hey,
am Hamburger Hafen mit ca 12cm meistens oder so ca 10
LG


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*



Nelearts schrieb:


> Evtl. mal die Ködergröße variieren bzw. erhöhen.
> Mit welcher Größe hast du bisher gefischt?
> 
> Gruß,
> Nelearts


Wenn da viele Lütte rumschwirren, sind größere Köder(so ab 15 cm ja meist auch m.dementsprechender Haken bewaffnung,sicher ist sicher[emoji21] ) mit Vorsicht zu geniessen.

Auch die Jungspunde haben meist keine Hemmungen,auf grössere Köder zu ballern..was dann ab und an droht, sind unschöne und auch vermeidbare Schniepel OPs.


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Ist ja schon mal schön, dass Du in Berlin überhaupt Zander fängst, da bist Du nicht allein, der sehnsüchtig alles versucht.
Leider sind es dann immer die Kinderkrippe oder Kindergarten.
Deine Gewässer würde ich mal überdenken, da gibt es deutlich bessere und auch gut erreichbar. Wannsee ist eher was,wenn man ein Boot hat, gilt für die Havelseen generell, der Teltowkanal war mal gut, ist da längst nicht mehr so prächtig, Tipp wäre die Spree, aber auch da springen sie Dir nicht in den Kescher.
Das ist der Preis einer Millionenmetropole mit mehr als 3 Anglern, gut informierten und ausgerüsteten Fischern und einer Wasserqualität, die manche als Mineralwasser empfinden würden.

Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

kannst du mir evtl paar stellen der spree sagen? Wäre dir so dankbar.
LG


----------



## carpjunkie (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Wie lange angelst du an einer Stelle?
Z.b. hier in Hamburg?


----------



## alex.kigitovic (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Das wollte ich auch gerade ansprechen. Die Beisszeiten spielen ne große Rolle.

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## Angler9999 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Du machst nichts verkehrt. An der Schleuse gibt es kaum maßige Fische. Die sehr kleinen danken es dir, wenn du sie dort verschonst.
Im Güterfelder See wirst du eher kleine Hechte fangen, als Zettis.

Wannsee und vor allem HH sind die Orte die du genannt hast, wo du den Z-Fisch auflauern kannst. Spree soll auch funktionieren, da kenne ich mich aber nicht aus. Die Ködergröße ist mit 12cm recht gut gewählt. Der Zander saugt das einfach ein.


----------



## phatfunky (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Falls es ein Trost ist, Du bist nicht allein mein Freund! [emoji18]
Mir geht's fast genauso wie du. Habe mir auch der Ziel gesetzt dieses Jahr einen maßigen zu fangen. Aktuelle Ausbeute: außer (immerhin) neue PBs für Aal und Barsch - GAR NICHTS!
Ist wirklich frustrierend, weil ich dann auch nicht weiß obs an mir liegt oder ob die Fische einfach nicht da sind. Aber ich vermute, der Gewässerwahl spielt bei mir  auch eine große Rolle (Plötzensee, Westhafenkanal, Bodensee) und ich werde offensichtlich auch mal der Spree probieren müssen. Tight Lines, wir bleiben dran [emoji6]


----------



## Revilo62 (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> kannst du mir evtl paar stellen der spree sagen? Wäre dir so dankbar.
> LG



Praktisch kannst Du an der Spree nahezu überall Zander fangen, die sind auch keine Standfische, die ziehen schon entspr. der Jahreszeiten rum, die Chance besteht eigentlich überall, nur
ist es oft die Frage der Uhrzeit, des Wetters.
Ich kenne genug Leute, mich eingeschlossen, die auch mal gern mitten in der Nacht beginnen und mit dem ersten Sonnenlicht schon wieder einpacken oder erstam späten Nachmittag beginnen und dann bis 00.00 Uhr angeln, Zanderangeln ist ein hartes Brot, jedenfalls bei uns. Wenn Du die DAV-Strecke beangeln kannst, grenzt es sich schon erheblich ein und jetzt musst Du nur noch google maps befragen und los gehts. Augen auf und dann dürfte nix schief gehen, ein maßiger geht fast immer.
Tight Lines aus Berlin :vik:


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Hey carpjunkie,
war schon so immer 1-4 Std an einer Stelle.
LG


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

@Revilo62 Danke. Dein Beitrag hat mich irgentwie motiviert .
Schönen Abend 
LG


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

@Angler9999 Hey,
cool danke erstmal für deinen Beitrag . Mein Dad hat n kleines Boot, womit wir im Frühling-Herbst auch auf dem Wannsee rum fahren . Kannst du mir evtl sagen, wo am Wannsee man z.b. gut Zander fängt?
LG


----------



## moochi (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

HI,

nicht entmutigen lassen bzw verzweifeln. Ich habe dieses Jahr auch noch keinen maßigen Zetti hier in Berlin (Unterhavel) gefangen. Letztes Jahr waren noch welche mit 78, 72, 66, 55 dabei aber dieses Jahr -> Fehlanzeige!
Man muss sich den schon hart erarbeiten. Wichtig ist geduld zu haben und konzentriert zu angeln. Ggf Strecke zu machen und in deinen Augen gute Spots ausgiebig abzuangeln. Wie schon erwähnt sind die Beisszeiten nicht ausser Acht zu lassen. Ich selber ziehe meist spät Nachmittag los bis in die Nacht rein. Glaub mir irgendwann wirds schon in der Rute krachen 

Tight Lines!


----------



## XSoulDrainX (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Hey @moochi,
Problem ist, wenn man dann die Videos von bsp. Hänel sieht und der gleich mehrere am Stück fängt ^^. Das will man dann auch oder zumindestens so ähnlich


----------



## J&J Fishing (27. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

HI

 wie schon oben erwähnt ziehen die Zander hin und her, das heißt du musst sie finden und das heißt wieder rum du musst Strecke machen. Ich beangel bei meinem Gewässer ( Rhein) eine Stelle ca. ne halbe Stunde und dann geht es weiter zur nächsten Stelle. Und vor allem musst du die Augen auf machen, an Stellen wo jeder hinkommt, Ansitzangler oder auch viel Betrieb von Fußgängern und Radfahrern ist wirst du es sowieso schwierig haben. Was auch enorm Hilft ist einer der sich sehr gut an deinem Gewässer auskennt und die Tipps geben kann, hör dich doch mal um da gibt es bestimmt jemand. 

 Mfg Jesko


----------



## moochi (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*



> Problem ist, wenn man dann die Videos von bsp. Hänel sieht und der  gleich mehrere am Stück fängt ^^. Das will man dann auch oder  zumindestens so ähnlich



Der war gut! :q Dich mit dem Hänel oder z.B. Herrn Wilde etc. zu vergleichen ist schon gewagt...Das sind Vollprofis die Jahrelange Erfahrung aufn Buckel haben. Die haben aber auch mal "klein" angefangen und mussten zu Beginn sicherlich viel Lehrgeld zahlen. Ich weiss nicht wie lange du schon angelst aber wenn du am Ball bleibst und sich die ersten Erfolge einstellen ist es sicherlich nicht unwahrscheinlich das du mehrere Zander hintereinander fängst. 
Guck dir aber auch mal an an was für Gewässer die teilweise sind. Vieles sind bekannte Zandergewässer...
Auch gehen die Jungs auch mal als Schneider nach Hause, das will aber keiner bei Youtube sehen, deshalb werden solche Tage auch nie veröffentlicht.

Tight lines!


----------



## Andal (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*



XSoulDrainX schrieb:


> Problem ist, wenn man dann die Videos von bsp. Hänel sieht und der gleich mehrere am Stück fängt ^^. Das will man dann auch oder zumindestens so ähnlich



Tja Junge, das ist wie im richtigen Leben. Solche Filmchen sind halt nur Angel-Pornos. Schauen vielleicht ganz gut aus, sind aber halt auch keine Realität. #h


----------



## Justsu (28. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Hallo SoulDrain,

ich kenne mich angeltechnisch zwar in Berlin überhaupt nicht aus, habe aber vielleicht trotzdem einen Tipp für Dich:

Ich habe vor einiger Zeit mal ein Video von Sebastian Hänel gesehen, wo er in der Berliner Innenstadt (u.A. im Regierungsviertel, meine ich mich zu erinnern) recht erforlgreich auf Zander gefischt hat. Der "Clou" an der Geschichte: Er fischte mitten in der Nacht im stockfinsteren! Dabei sagte er, dass er es anfangs auch tagsüber probiert hatte, aber ohne einen einzigen Biss! 

Grundsätzlich kann man sagen, je klarer (und flacher) das Gewässer, desto eher beißen die Zander in der Nacht. 

Und als Grundsätzlichen Tipp kann ich Dir noch mitgeben: Nicht aufgeben! So eine Phase hat wohl jeder Zanderangler am Anfang durchgemacht, einfach dranbleiben und sein Tun immer wieder in Frage stellen. Probieren, probieren, probieren, dann klappt das irgenwann von ganz allein!

Beste Grüße
Justsu

P.S.: Es gibt auch einen Angelführer von der Rapsbande über Berlin, vielleicht hilft Dir der ja auch weiter!?


----------



## hecht99 (29. Oktober 2015)

*AW: Zander Probleme! Erfahrener gesucht!*

Hallo,

 in meinen Hausgewässern beißen die stacheligen Freunde auch erst bei Nacht (kleine Baggerseen, rel. klares Wasser, 3m tief)! Sämtliche Versuche am Tag laufen meist ohne Biss und in der Dunkelheit kann ich dir auf die halbe Stunde sagen, wann die Bisse erfolgen! Lern deine Gewässer kennen und probiere es nach Einbruch der Dunkelheit!

 Dabei sind aber flach laufende Wobbler und Köderfische an der Pose dem Gummifisch in 90% aller Fälle überlegen! Nachts Ufernah fischen!


----------

